# collars for my spoo



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

PM dogsinstyle. She has some really cool collars that are not your typical fare. You can go to her website and customize your collar with different fabrics and such. She has several different styles. They are very cool


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

All my dogs wear ROLLED collars....I have thicker, thinner, leather, nylon and chokers and buckle collars. My very favorite style are the narrow rolled leather chokers. I have 2 of those. I never buy colorful, nylon adjustables with plastic click buckles because they mess up neck fur. If I want them to be FANCY, I attach cute charms.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

who is a good supplier of rolled collars? i'd like to check those out.

and thanks for doginstyle lead ... i'll check her stuff out too  

any more suggestions?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

a friend sent me a link to this place. the collars look good too.

clean run collars


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I LOVE Desmond's collar... It's amazing, but this is the only place I know of to buy them: Sparrows Seatbelt Buckle Dog Collar (there are a few more fabric styles) 
It's sooo pretty and sturdy. but I would worry about the fabric in heavy rain and stuff. Now that I think about it- when we took Desmond swimming, he wore that collar and it's totally fine now, but he never went too deep, so I don't think the collar got submerged... I wouldn't let him swim in it again just because it's my fav collar and it was a gift, but I think it would hold up alright. 

Like P2P said, rolled leather collars are also a good choice. I need to get one for Desmond eventually when his hair starts growing out a bit more. Dunno of any good manufacturers other than the stuff at the petstore, sorry!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh lordie birdie (heh)
i'm in so much trouble with that website. i need to work, not surf that site.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Best collars ever for in and out of water (and not wrecking coats either) 

are Dublin dog collars (Dog Collars and ID Tags, Dog accessories and supplies online for sale) 

LOVE them LOVE them LOVE them. all my dogs sport them (cept the danish boy- when he goes walking he needs to wear a martingale as SOMEONE likes to slip his leash)

for Not in and out of water though i'm lusting after Dogsinstyle's collars


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm all about the leather. I think if a dog is going to wear a collar 24X7 (which my dogs don't do BTW) then it should only be leather. A collar is a choking hazard if the dog gets it caught on something. In this event a leather collar is more likely to stretch than nylon and it can be chewed through if necessary.

My dogs have Woof Wear collars but these may be a bit too Bling Bling for you. I like a rolled leather collar too. They are practical but they look classy:

All Woofwear Dog Collars and Leads
Rolled Leather Dog Collars


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh boy!! :smile-big: I just went on a huge collar shopping spree for Millie!! I searched "collars" and found some good old threads on this forum. I just ordered a collar from moxnme.com. Also, I recommend Fetchdog's website, they have adorable collars. 

Good luck!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i am soooo loving the bling collars at woofwear! LOLOL


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I bought one of these a long time ago for Dodger

Rolled Leather Slip Collar - $17.99 : Dog Training Equipment, dog agility, police dog, schutzhund, search and rescue, service dog

I like it. She used to have a habit of slipping her collar..she wouldnt run off anywhere..she just thought it was fun, I guess.

I also have two collars from dogs in style and love them both as well.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh pretty collars at doginstyle's site!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I am obsessed with collars. So much so.... that I have started making my own. I love the look and feel of real leather. I'm eventually going to make different styles and sell them. Let me know what you think!

The top two are leather collars I bought and added the rhinestones for extra bling. The bottom one is the leather collar I made. Notice that it has leather inside and out for a more finished look. The edges have been rounded and polished. I also thinned out the leather around the buckle to keep from having a huge wad of leather scrunched in one place. Of course, my favorite is the addition of the Dee ring for the leash. The leather is sealed to help with longer wear.

I have had several compliments on the top two I made, but on a walk, it's hard to see the bling because it slides underneath her neck. I'm really excited about my new adventure. I'm going to feature natural stones on the collars, such as the turquoise here. My next ones will have tiger eye and abalone shell.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Here is a close up view of the turquoise. I thought it was hard to see in the other photo.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I am a fan of the rolled leather collar also I have never had a mat using them. I have found them one e-bay for a resonable price.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

My favourite colour is purple, so my favourite collars are purple too. lol!

I have a purple leather flat buckle collar I use a lot. I'd love a rolled one (in purple) but haven't found one yet... lol!
wearing the flat one (though they don't show it's deep purple colour... I will try get some better pics sometime!)
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/P1010817.jpg
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/P1010828.jpg

And I have a 'rolled' nylon slip collar, again in purple.

wearing her slip collar:
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_1839.jpg
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2202.jpg
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3511.jpg


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

that purple looks so pretty on paris. 

poof is black and while she's wearing lavender right now, it's already greyed on us. (it's sooooo dingy).

atm, i have 8-10 websites open and then haven't looked at etsy nor a pet store. 
LOL

i did close the woof wear because i want the 200.00 collars!! but a gal can dream. 

nice collars here too:
http://www.flyingdogcollars.com/index.html


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

BFF said:


> View attachment 10565
> 
> 
> Here is a close up view of the turquoise. I thought it was hard to see in the other photo.



that's really pretty.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> My favourite colour is purple, so my favourite collars are purple too. lol!
> 
> Like flyingduster, my favorite collar color is also purple. We wanted a narrow purple martingale with fabric versus a chain. We called the company (Timberwolf) and they custom made two for us for our spoos. They have held up very well and can come off over the head without buckling or snapping.
> 
> Very convenient and still PURPLE !


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

When I was showing Inca, I had her in a lambskin rolled collar - no mats, no rubs. I thought I would splash out on bling when I cut her coat off but have gone back to the rolled ones as they look the most comfortable on the dog. Besides, however well made, she seems to manage to dislodge a few stones or crystals and make the bling collars look tatty.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

are the rolled collars good to keep on all the time?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

faerie said:


> are the rolled collars good to keep on all the time?


I don't keep any collars on any of my dogs all the time (and that includes my short coated dogs). If I HAD to keep a collar on - during boarding or something for instance... it would be a rolled leather collar (and that would include my short coated dogs as well). I prefer the rolled leather - JMO


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

faerie said:


> that's really pretty.


 Thanks!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Birdie said:


> I LOVE Desmond's collar... It's amazing, but this is the only place I know of to buy them: Sparrows Seatbelt Buckle Dog Collar (there are a few more fabric styles)
> It's sooo pretty and sturdy. but I would worry about the fabric in heavy rain and stuff. Now that I think about it- when we took Desmond swimming, he wore that collar and it's totally fine now, but he never went too deep, so I don't think the collar got submerged... I wouldn't let him swim in it again just because it's my fav collar and it was a gift, but I think it would hold up alright.
> 
> Like P2P said, rolled leather collars are also a good choice. I need to get one for Desmond eventually when his hair starts growing out a bit more. Dunno of any good manufacturers other than the stuff at the petstore, sorry!!


i picked up that collar. i love it on poof. it came today ... of course i can't get a good pic, but here is an idea how it looks on her.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

faerie said:


> i picked up that collar. i love it on poof. it came today ... of course i can't get a good pic, but here is an idea how it looks on her.



Cute!!  I just love the fabrics on those collars, and the pink looks awesome on her!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

yes, thanks so much. it's a nice sturdy collar. i like the pink and black because of her color, but if i had a boy ... i'd have to have get the skulls and snakes!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

They aren't blingy, but I love the White Pine collars and leads. A friend recommended them for their super soft nylon collars for show coats. I also got my tracking harness and long line from them--the soft nylon is easy on my hands for tracking, and doesn't tangle easily. And they come in lots of yummy colors, including purple. 

White Pine Outfitters - Soft Web Collars


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*[B]cbrand, *I love/hate you for that Woofwear website! You are only helping to feed my collar buying addiction, but I do thank you for it!

*Birdie and faerie:* Chagall has one of those Sparrows Seatbelt collars and I love, love, love it! It's easy to get on and off (for me, not him--lol), stands up well to the elements and he gets lots of compliments on it, too. His has a hearts with a peace signs in them decoration, very cool for a sweet, loving poodle!

I also have a thin rolled leather collar from our last (dearly departed) dog and now that I think of it, I may get him another of those. They are very handy and sturdy and I like the point cbrand made about them being a safer alternative should the dog get hung up on something.

I also got some cute collars on-line from BaxterBoo.com Happy shopping, *faerie!*[/B]


----------

